# Cheap Camo



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I use 6gallon buckets w/gamma seal lids for bug out gear as well as conventional containers. I did the camo paint myself using Christmas ferns for patterns. It makes a very natural look for eastern woodland.

I originally did my buckets with krylon paint. The other day I bought rust-oleum camo paint for touch up and my containers. To my eye the krylon colors are more natural.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

Now if we could find a paint to do clothing with...


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

They do. It's called DYE. We used to make our own deer hunting camo. If you shy away from making a pattern and make one leg and or arm darker that the other it's more effective camo. Just mix with water and drizzle it on the clothes after dying the clothes in green dye.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks good. Me and my kids have done a few different projects with leafs and sticks. If you search youtube, you will find a few people who have done paintings on cloth and materials.


----------

